# Painting Floor Joists in Basement



## SS396 (Sep 15, 2007)

I have an old house with one of those dungeon looking basements. At this time, all of the ductwork and most of the wiring have been removed. I am considering painting the floor joists and bottom of the above flooring with a spray outfit just to brighten things up. This would also seal the wood that will be exposed to hvac return air. My question is whether doing so would potentially create some kind of problem. Are there any reasons why I should not apply paint to this area? Thanks


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Is there a question?

I paint the floor joist & sub floor around the basement lights
Makes it a little brighter


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

RANT - 
I curse the person who painted the basement ceiling and joists god-knows-how-long-ago. Every time I have to do something over my head in the basement it rains paint. If I had a nickel for every chip of lead based paint that I have had to fish out of my eye....


----------



## RegeSullivan (Dec 8, 2006)

I have done this in a basement that had all the plumbing and duct work installed with a sprayer using white primer. I first vacced up as much as I could then used an air compressor with a long blow gun to shoot as much of the accumulated dust and dirt off as I could. Let let dust settle then vac up as much as you can and repeat.

Makes a nice bright fresh looking basement. I wished I would have used the primer and shot a second coat of gloss or semi gloss.

It was not an issue for me but I can not see any problems inside the returns.

Rege


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Only problem will be if (when) paint starts flaking
Is stain a possibility?

Only other concern would be vapors etc with any heat running


----------



## Sprayboy (Oct 21, 2009)

A very easy and cheap spruce-up. Flat black for Home Theater type areas and white primer for laundry and bright areas. With new lighting you will be shocked at how nice a laundry area looks. Zinsser 123 works fine for white. Make sure YOU CLEAN EVERY CORNER AND JOIST IF YOU SPRAY. Ask me how I know this. You will use twice as much paint as you would on a flat ceiling so stock up. Spraying will be 9 or 10 times faster than brushing.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Sprayboy said:


> A very easy and cheap spruce-up. Flat black for Home Theater type areas and white primer for laundry and bright areas. With new lighting you will be shocked at how nice a laundry area looks. Zinsser 123 works fine for white. Make sure YOU CLEAN EVERY CORNER AND JOIST IF YOU SPRAY. Ask me how I know this. You will use twice as much paint as you would on a flat ceiling so stock up. Spraying will be 9 or 10 times faster than brushing.


I agree and primer may be enough for a basement although it will not give you any of the benefits that a real finish coat will. You will definitely need it anyhow if you want to apply any sort of finish coat. Spraying is a good choice for this application.


----------



## RegeSullivan (Dec 8, 2006)

Scuba_Dave - Just curious why you think flaking will be a problem if you clear the dust away and use a primer?

Rege

P.S. If flaking is something to worry about maybe Zinsser BIN or some other pigmented shellac primer would reduce the likely hood of that happening.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I've yet to see anything that is painted that doesn't peel sooner or later
That said it may last 10,20 or 100 years, so maybe not a problem
Especially out of the weather


----------

